# Darielle Gaines' Show-Prep Journal



## DarielleGaines (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey *IronMagazine!* I'm proud to announce I have just come on board with IronMag abs, Robert, and Aaron Singerman as female/co-spokesperson. I will be bringing you all some of my journal entries as well as some videos and progress photos for my prep to Jr USA's.  I'm excited to share with you all what this bikini  competitor does on a prep, as well as leading up to it. A little bit  about myself: I began training when I was about 16 yrs old (Now, 25)  during a difficult time in my life and training was able to mentally  pull me into another state of mind. 4 years later, once realizing my  passion was in fitness,  I decide to become a certified personal trainer  (NASM/NSCA). A few years after that, my desire to bring my training to  the next level was so high that I literally would be asking anyone  around me in the gym what else I could do to challenge myself. That's  when I was introduced to the NPC, where I've fallen in love with  competing and the lifestyle. 

In 2009 I made the decision to compete, and loving the look of Figure, I  aimed for a show in mid 2010 to compete in the division. 2 months out  from the show, I realize I do not have the muscle fullness they look for  in Figure and with a lot of hesitation, I switch to Bikini. I had the  same preconceived views as most people did (and I'm sure still do) on  bikini girls and that's what made me initially not want to compete in  that category. But since the day I've made the switch, my training  intensity has not gone down and I had just as many 'rough days' during  prep. This is what has kept me going..aside from the fact that I know  I've learned to have fun with it, each day is still a challenge, and  that is what got me started in the first place. I still train heavy and  prefer carbs and weight-lifting over cardio any day. Who knows, maybe  I'll be journaling as a Figure competitor in the next couple years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So since I've competed, my show history has been:

Panama City Southern USA/Shannon Dey Classic 5/10 - 3rd
Southern States 6/10 
All South 11/10 - 4th
Lake City Gateway Classic 5/11 - 2nd
Panama City Southern USA 5/11 2nd
Jr. USA's 5/11 - 6th
Jr. National's 6/11 - 3rd
Team Universe 7/11 - 8th

I'm pumped to get back on stage this year..especially after coming down  off of a Horrible rebound since Team U. I will be doing things during my  prep very differently this year, starting with a change in my coach..my  boyfriend Aaron "Jewbacca" Singerman will be coaching me to my Pro Card  and I have full confidence in him ! *My plan for 2012 is NPC Pittsburgh in May and Jr USA'S 2 weeks later, competing to become as IFBB Pro.*

Show prep will be in full action in less than 1 month, on Feb. 1st! My  current diet consists of whole, clean proteins..a few meals of carbs and  fats like avocado, PB and mac oil in the remaining. I allow myself  little cheats throughout the week, but try to keep it to only 2  days/week.  I still attempt to prepare my meats in bulk and measure out  my macros, BUT, since Aaron told me I'll be starting prep in a month,  I've kiiiinda lightened up a bit lol I don't eat anything close to junk  food but I'm going to give myself a mental break for the next month and  even lighten the cardio. I lost a lot of muscle at the end of my last  prep, so I've been lifting as heavy as possible to regain my strength  and fill the muscles back up. My split is currently:

Day 1- Legs
Day 2- Chest, tricep & abs
Day 3- Back & biceps
Day 4- Off
Day 5- Legs & abs
Day 6- Shoulders
Day 7- Off
Up until a few weeks ago, I had only 1 leg day and Arms (tri's and bi's) had it's own day.
Cardio is 30-45 minutes 4-5 days/week on Stairmaster or Arc Trainer.

I feel good about the gains I've made in the gym this off-season and  ready to see the difference in how I look this year...I'll track some of  my workouts and when prep hits, I'm sure I'll be hitting this thread up  to keep myself sane on the tough days! Thank you guys for taking the  time to read this and keep up with my journal..I hope for some good  convo and feedback from everyone


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a latest video of my shoulder workout, taken last week...on my  4th set, a little struggle on the way up but gettin it done!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










YouTube Video


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 6, 2012)

Video from me and Aaron's cruise to Mexico last month..just got it up on youtube..gym was wayyyy better than I expected!!






YouTube Video


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 6, 2012)

*Picture from Team Universe 2011, my last show of the year...unfortunately did not earn my pro card, but will be back to the National stage this May with major improvements!*


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 6, 2012)

Prince said:


> welcome!




Thank you! Happy to be here


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Darielle!  Welcome IM!  So glad to have you here and excited to see what 2012 brings you!  I'll be following along on this journey to your pro card if you don't mind!  Wishing you the best!


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 7, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Darielle!  Welcome IM!  So glad to have you here and excited to see what 2012 brings you!  I'll be following along on this journey to your pro card if you don't mind!  Wishing you the best!




Thanks girl! I appreciate the follow!!


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 7, 2012)

Never got a chance to record any of my training yesterday, me and Aaron went to go eat dinner when I was done working out.  
I haven't trained with someone in a little while now..last time was last  year while i was competing, i had a steady training partner, my good  friend who competes in figure. And last night i trained with Isabel  Norton, (Layne Norton, Pro Nat. BB's wife). It was awesome having  someone there to push me, especially because we were training legs and  thats when I need the biggest push. If anyone gets a chance to get to  Tampa and is able to workout at one of the Powerhouse's, I Highly  suggest it! Me and Aaron have usually gone to the nicer one downtown  where pro's like Erin Stern, Ben Pakulski, Steve Namat and many others  train...but I was able to go to the "other" Powerhouse where it is so  old school that when you walk in the door you literally begin  sweating...its awesome! A bunch of other Pro's (quite a few Pro female  BB) and powerlifters train at this one. Needless to say, its the perfect  atmosphere for a workout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It IS hard to find a lot of girls that will train on the same intensity  level, no matter what type of training you do. There are maybe only a  handful of girls that I've actually used as training partners..mostly  because I love going heavy, so I want someone to push me and be about  the same level also. My other girlfriends, I end up training them in the  workout and thats not what I want when I'm working out! 
So the leg workout was:

*Squats (Wide, below parallel, almost ATF): 5 sets 8-12 reps (135lb for 8, not great, need to improve here)
*
*Straight leg deadlifts: 3 sets 12 reps

superset with
Single Leg Press (deep): 3 sets 12 reps

Leg Extensions (toes out): 3 sets of 10 

superset with
Low Sissy Squats: 3 sets of 12

Lying Hamstring Curls: 3 sets of 10

Stationary Lunges: 3 sets of 10

superset with
Plyo Split Squats: 10 each side

Calf Raises on Leg Press: 3 sets of 15-20

 *Picture at the end of the workout...If you're wondering why Isabel is  wearing an old school cassette player, it's actually a mini EKG machine  (just some tests, nothing serious). She had 10 stickies hooked up to her  monitoring her heart rhythms (Dr's orders) for the day and this girl is  SO hardcore that she still trained legs with me with wires hooked up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isabel is Awesome and so is Layne! *


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 7, 2012)

Great journal! Ill be following along


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 8, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Great journal! Ill be following along


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 8, 2012)

Late shoulder workout yesterday, better late than never!

Overhead DB Press:
20lb x 15
25lb x 12
30lb x 12
35lb x 10
35 x 10

Standing BB press (Olympic bar, 45lb):
15 reps x 3 sets
*Superset w/ 

*DB Lateral Raises (15lb):
10 reps x 3 sets

Rear Delt reverse Fly machine:
55lb x 15
70lb x 10
70lb x 10
*superset* *w/

*Life Fitness Shoulder Press (Palms in):
20lb x 20
20lb x 20
20lb x 20 (buuurning by the last one!)

ABS:
20 reps x 5 sets Crunches 

Ate sushi for dinner, yumm!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 8, 2012)

Aloha and welcome to IML !! Looking forward to following along your journey this year


----------



## swollen (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome here! I'll be following along also...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome! Glad you're here!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll be following as well.


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 8, 2012)

*Thank you guys for following! *


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 9, 2012)

*Check out my cooking video forhttp://www.facebook.com/ironmaglabs IronMagLabs... If you're looking for a healthy meal on-the-go or an afternoon snack, this is the perfect recipe for you!*








YouTube Video


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 9, 2012)

Woke up today feeling less energy than normal, not sure if it was a case  of the Mondays or what, but I needed to snap myself out of it! Once I  was done with my morning clients, I decided cardio might be a cure for  how I was feeling. So i hopped on the Stairmill and did 30 minutes,  varying levels between 5-12. I do Not do well doing steady state, same  intensity cardio, regardless if its high or low, I GOTTA switch it up.  Thankfully, thats the best way to burn fat so I lucked out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes I'll even have to switch machines half way through because my  (self-diagnosed) ADD kicks in! Well, it DID make me feel somewhat  better. I decided to get some rest between clients (didn't sleep too  well last night) before hitting the gym to train. So I must say, the  combination of cardio and a little rest, did it for me, because I came  back to the gym tonight for a great leg workout. The workout itself  didn't seem to include as many exercises as normal, but my legs were  shaaaaking by the middle. I gotta give credit to PJ Braun (aka  BraunFitness) for lending me this leg workout, and I always feel worn  out by the 2nd exercise! high reps, lower weight, ~30-45 sec rests.

*Sumo Squats (deep) with Barbell* (posting video):

65lb x 20
70lb x 20
70lb x 20
70lb x 20 
70lb x 20 (heels elevated on platform)

*Single Leg Curl (Hammer Strength):*

25lb (each leg) x 15
35lb x 15
35lb x 15

*Straight Leg Romanian Deadlift:
*
80lb x 12
90lb x 12
90lb x 12

*Adductor Machine*:

110 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15

*Abductor Machine*:

130 x 15
145 x 15
145 x 15
145 x 15

*Calf Machine (1 leg at a time):
*
[[No rest during these sets, switched back and forth]]
40 x 15
40 x 12
40 x 10
40 x 8

110lb x 10
110lb x 8






YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 9, 2012)

Im old school and squat toes forward and feet shoulder width or a little closer togsther. What is the advantage you get from the style you use?


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 9, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Im old school and squat toes forward and feet shoulder width or a little closer togsther. What is the advantage you get from the style you use?




When Im wide, with my toes out, Im hitting my glutes and inner thighs a lot more! Squeezing my glutes at the push-off, all the way through to the top, gets my butt more than squating any other way! I used to do it more old school, straight toes, etc. until I began placing my feet differently and could definitly feel a difference during the set AND the next day


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 11, 2012)

Just finished (over)packing my suitcase full of winter  clothes to head up to colllld New York for Dave Palumbo's S.M.A.R.T training  seminar with Aaron. We leave in the morning and I'm really looking  forward to the 2 days learning from Dave and Chris (Aceto)! Being a  Personal Trainer, keeping up with the latest findings on the best way to  train and diet is extremely important for my career..and lets face it,  not everyone remembers EVERYthing theyve learning so refreshers also  help big time! 

This week, I've worked cardio back in 2 times already..both for only 30  minutes. I actually feel really good about how things are going, because  I'm Not really trying to worry too much about how I eat, making it a  point to mentally relax, and not doing much cardio..all while  maintaining at a weight of 130lb. Definitly not my ideal weight as of  right now, I would have liked going into my prep around 125, but this is  where i started last year so I'm not too worried. The fact that I'm  maintaining is significant because for MONTHS after my last show, I  would put on 4lb in one day if I so much as SMELLED a cookie..so this is  a good sign my metabolism is back up n running 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yesterday for my chest/tricep workout:

*Barbell Incline:*

45lb x 15
65lb x 12
65lb x 12
75lb x 10

*DB Frenchpress (tri's):*

25lb x 15
25lb x 15
25lb x 15
[[each supersetted with]]

*DB Incline Press (palms facing in):*

25lb x 10 >>dropset 15lb x 10
25lb x 10 >>dropset 15lb x 10
25lb x 10 >>dropset 15lb x 10

*High Cable Crossovers

*15lb (each side) x 15
17.5lb x 12
20lb x 10

*LifeFitness machine Chest press:

**forgot the weight i used 



*
15 reps x 3 sets

*Tricep Bar Pressdown*:

25lb x 15
30lb x 12
30lb x 12

*Skullcrushers:*

30lb x 15
30lb x 15
30lb x 15


Did 30 minutes cardio today on Arc Trainer (FAVORITE machine)..hope everyone had a happy HUMPDAY!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm diggin this log... really nice work.  You should be hitting your goals in no time.  Keep it up.


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm diggin this log... really nice work.  You should be hitting your goals in no time.  Keep it up.



Thank you ? Workin hard to get there!!


Support IronMagLabs.com!


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.rxmuscle.com/rxgirl/athl...mpetitor-darielle-rose-gaines.html?hitcount=0

Honored to be a featured "Spotlight" on RxMuscle..check out my article guys ?


Support IronMagLabs.com!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice article and picks!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2012)

Good little read and pictures


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks ;-)

Didn't mean for that "?" before..."I'm ron burgundy???".   ?


Support IronMagLabs.com!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ya that white fishnet over pink very cute!


----------



## DarielleGaines (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, the quote I live by is "We make plans, and God laughs"..and boy  has he been cracking up lately! I have been M.I.A on the forums for the  past couple weeks because of my rollercoaster emotions with what my  future holds.
I am proud to announce that me and Aaron (Singerman) will be expecting a little bundle of joy in September.* Yep, I'm preggers!*  Nothing can describe the emotion that has been running through me the  past 2 weeks and the joy it has also brought me! We had the first  doctors appontment yesterday and was able to hear the heartbeat, at 8  1/2 weeks...absolutely amazing. Although plans have changed, that will  not not stop me from working out...SO, i hope you all follow along as  this pregnant chick trains!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome news.. Congrats to you and Aaron.  Parenthood is the greatest ride of your life.  Wish you all the best.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats to you both!!!  I weight trained all the way up till the day I gave birth with my middle baby.  Enjoy being preggo!  It is simply amazing!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats that's awesome and I bet the baby is ripped !


----------



## Pony (Feb 7, 2012)

congrats! and Ill be following as well, so good luck!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats to you both. My wife and I welcomed our little girl into the world 2 months ago. It changes your life for the better!!


----------



## DarielleGaines (Feb 8, 2012)

*Thank you guys! * We are very excited and things have really sunk in the past week..we've been getting tons of support, and it is Very much appreciated! 
My body has been reacting pretty badly to all of the hormonal changes but seem to be getting a little better...at least today was. My energy has been almost non existent, and with my work schedule I try to nap or at least just lay down for a little while throughout the day. If you have been pregnant or know anyone who has been, you know the fatigue can be extreme. I know some women who experience it as badly as I seem to have been and some that don't experience it much at all (i ENVY those women!). Luckily, we got a treadmill at the house couple weeks ago so I've been fitting in at least 30 minutes of cardio a day but getting in the gym has been tough .

I've made the decision today, that no matter how I am feeling, I am going to start putting weight training first..even if its only 30 minutes. I know training in the gym is going to be more important right now and if i have energy at the end of the day I'll fit in my cardio. 
I'm nearing the end of my 1st trimester, I'm currently 10 weeks and they say once you are in the 2nd trimester (around 4 months), I'll get my energy back 
So today I trained shoulders and it felt GREAT...

Standing overhead 45lb bar press: 15 x 4

Lateral Raise: 10lb: 15 x 4

Seated Shoulder press: 20lb: 15 x 4

Bentover DB Fly: 10 x 3

It's amazing how much better I feel after a weight training session vs cardio. I knew I was always into lifting more for a reason! 

I plan to continue with the documenting of my training..the doctor told me I didn't have to decrease the weight yet, but to just make changes in the 4th month. I still have come down off the weight a little just because I'm doing more of a "maintenance" program now, so lifting my 8RM isnt necessary (IMO)...the last thing I want to do is strain or injure myself.

Thanks for following along guys and appreciate the love!


----------



## DarielleGaines (Feb 8, 2012)

Aaron made this video from our first visit to the doctor...it's also on the IronMagLabs website..a fun little video 








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

"The Jew panel"? 

Ashkenazi Jews is a term I'd never heard.

*Jewish genetic disorders*
The "Jewish" genetic disorders are a group of conditions that are unusually common among Jews of eastern European (Ashkenazi) descent. Although these diseases can affect Sephardi Jews and non-Jews, they afflict Ashkenazi Jews more often - as much as 20 to 100 times more frequently.

Scientists believe that this high incidence among Ashkenazi Jews occurred because of at least two processes: the "founder effect" and "genetic drift." The "founder effect" refers to the chance presence of these genes among the "founders" or ancestors who emigrated to eastern Europe at the time of the Diaspora (70 A.D.). Prior to this time we presume that these disorders were no more common among Jews than among any other people.

"Genetic drift" refers to the increase in frequency of the genes for these disorders in this group, as a result of chance. Because Jews tend to not marry outside of their faith and community, the relatively high frequency of these genes among Jews did not pass into other communities, nor were their effects diluted by the introduction of other genes from outside the Ashkenazi Jewish community.

More @ *Children's Memorial Hospital (Chicago, IL)*

And, yes, way cool video!


----------



## DarielleGaines (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt James said:


> "The Jew panel"?
> 
> Ashkenazi Jews is a term I'd never heard.
> 
> ...



*Thanks!* *And yes I was totally unaware until then that we had these risks..**Aaron and I are both Ashkenazi, another reason we belong together **  Anyway, thanks for watching and for researching! *


----------



## DarielleGaines (Feb 10, 2012)

Pleased to announce I got in a great leg workout this evening...i'm  feeling great, no sickness (well, a little bit after the workout) and  the energy to get my butt going! The only thing I was careful of, was  making sure to take long enough rests to get my heart rate back down. I  should not have my heart rate above 140bpm (which i was far from) and  not let my body overheat (bad for the baby). I stuck with a rep range of  15-20 and supersetted but with 1 1/2 - 2min rests. My workout consisted  of:

Leg Extensions to warm up, 3 sets: 60lb x 15

Incline Leg Press, 4 sets: only 70lb each side x 20 (trying to avoid too  much pressure on my stomach, yes i may be a little paranoid right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Straight dead lifts, 3 sets: 85lb x 15

superset with
Glute Kickbacks (on floor): 20 x 3 sets

Seated Hamstring curls, 3 sets: 70lb x 15

Leg Extensions, toes out: 90lb x 12
                                     105lb x 12
                                     115lb x 10
(i HAD to end off with something heavier..just didn't feel right if I didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I'd have to say it was a successful workout!

We ran into our buddy IFBB Pro Ben Pakulski prepping for Flex Pro and  Arnold and IFBB Pro Erin Stern prepping for the Arnold and Australia Pro  and I must say they are both looking lean and mean! Both looking great  and looking forward to seeing how well they do!! 

Until next time.....


----------



## DarielleGaines (Mar 8, 2012)

YouTube Video











Check out my latest concoction..it's a good one!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations!  Braggs apple cider vinegar is great for settling a stomach when that occurs.  Mixed with honey, water, and heated tastes like a tea.  Or shoot it with juice.


----------



## DarielleGaines (Mar 11, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Congratulations!  Braggs apple cider vinegar is great for settling a stomach when that occurs.  Mixed with honey, water, and heated tastes like a tea.  Or shoot it with juice.




Thanks!! Very good to know!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Great Journal here bud! Congrats on competiting. You should do awesome!


----------

